# Are these pits or bully's?



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious about my friends dogs? He's gonna give me a Puppy from these parents.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Look kinda mastiff mix to me. I would say bully.

How big are they? Anything that weighs more then 70lbs is not a pit bull.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

They look like Bullies to me, do they have pedigrees?


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Look kinda mastiff mix to me. I would say bully.
> 
> How big are they? Anything that weighs more then 70lbs is not a pit bull.


I just guessing but the dad weighs about 60 to 70 lbs and the mother which is the blue one weighs about 45 to 55 lbs. these dogs are not really to big. there really short tho.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Silence said:


> They look like Bullies to me, do they have pedigrees?


No Papers all i have to go by is there looks


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

The rear dog looks like it might have Neo Mastiff in it.
Look at how tail is carried. That's why they chop 'em.
They definately aren't APBT's..................


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah they are Bullies, nothing wrong with that we have an awesome Bully 101 section  Good luck with your new pup


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

FlameJonny said:


> No Papers all i have to go by is there looks


Why get one then? Looks speak nothing!

I've been in debates over this on another board so don't wanna start it here.
I'll just say, if you just want a dog, get it. If you want a real dog, go to a professional breeder.
But if you get a pup from these dogs, it'll be niether a APBT(which they aren't) nor a bullie, as both sides will reject the very thought.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Why get one then? Looks speak nothing!
> 
> I've been in debates over this on another board so don't wanna start it here.
> I'll just say, if you just want a dog, get it. If you want a real dog, go to a professional breeder.
> But if you get a pup from these dogs, it'll be niether a APBT(which they aren't) nor a bullie, as both sides will reject the very thought.


Im getting one cuz one is being given to me. I dont care if its a pit, bully or some type of mix i was just curious of what kind of dog it may be.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

they're mutts because they have no papers to prove otherwise


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, if you don't care, guess it's all that matters.
Perhaps I misjudged your intent...I've just seen too many people get unknown dogs and breed more unknown dogs and think they have something, LOL.

I've heard of breed tests avilable, as some people use 'em to get a better understanding of their dogs "mentality", or traits, based on possible breeds in 'em. They send a kit and you have to get the pup/dog's saliva, and send it to a lab.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice looking dogs, enjoy your pup.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those DNA tests are not at all accurate.

Here is a registered AKC American Staffordshire Terrier DNA test....





It is nice if you do not care what breed of dog you are getting. But your friend should not be breeding dogs PERIOD.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

dixieland said:


> they're mutts because they have no papers to prove otherwise


Thank you:goodpost:

Without a ped any dog is just that, I wish people Stop labelling everything bulky without a ped a bully.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

dixieland said:


> they're mutts because they have no papers to prove otherwise


paper doesnt equal proof their are alot of mutts with papers from every registry but some more than others


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> paper doesnt equal proof their are alot of mutts with papers from every registry but some more than others


True but it's only fair not to label it a breed unless there is some kind of proof. That's what I think I mean the news labels everything apbt and we hate it you know?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Flame.....alls your friend is doing is being a backyard breeder by letting two unpapered and unproven dogs have puppies. Such a shame. Its just another senseless breeding due to ignorance. People like him are the ones who over run shelters with bully breeds. Sorry, just being honest. If you came here to learn anything about this breed then before you dive in head first do yourself a favor and go to a real reputable breeder while you still have a chance to.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If they have no papers they are not Bullies. Just becasue a dog is heavy set does not make it a bully any more than a dog being lean would make it an APBT. All they are are unpapered dogs of unknown breed and both look to be a mix of more than 1 breed. They also should both be fixed and unfortunately your friend is a back yard breeder.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

FlameJonny said:


> Im getting one cuz one is being given to me. I dont care if its a pit, bully or some type of mix i was just curious of what kind of dog it may be.


bulldog or bandog one of the two .. nothing more, nothing less...

I personally see a blue nosed whopper dog... But ya'll who know me know I spot that whopper in almost any Xl and "bully" or "ABPT" strain thats why ya'll are seeing mastiff.. cause mastiff is there..

do yourself the favor and your dog too.. just call it a bandog or a bulldog no fancy titles to have one assume they are pure bred this or that... avoid the drama surrounding "pitbull" and call a spade a spade..

Good Luck with your pup! Sure you wont be disappointed.. Dont forget to spay or neuter


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> If they have no papers they are not Bullies. Just becasue a dog is heavy set does not make it a bully any more than a dog being lean would make it an APBT. All they are are unpapered dogs of unknown breed and both look to be a mix of more than 1 breed. They also should both be fixed and unfortunately your friend is a back yard breeder.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FlameJonny said:


> Just curious about my friends dogs? He's gonna give me a Puppy from these parents.


If your friend breeds unregistered dog's I wouldn't want a pup from him period. You'll be getting a mutt from those parent's that's what you will be getting. If I were you I would pass.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If the dogs don;t have any other homes, I think its great of you to rescue it. Especially if they will just be dropped at a shelter or somewhere else. Stay on this site and make sure you learn the best way to raise one of these dogs. Get it spayed or neutered so there are no other mutts produced. If this dog doesn't work out for you there are many dogs in shelters that don't usually cost that much you could look at rescuing. You mentioned you don't really care what type of dog it is, please learn as much as you can before taking on this breed, it may not fit with your lifestyle and is a huge responsibility.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

il try ti talk to my friend about fixing his dogs. I just hope that these pups go to a good home. thanks for everyones opion. I will say his dogs are beautiful tho. they look kinda beefy in the photo but there are short and lean with a great temperment. I would love to get a dog from a real breeder but it's so expensive nowaday's. I was thinking about go to a shelter to adopt but theres a adoption fee.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just remember that just because the pup may be free the upkeep and care isnt. I spend easily $2000 a year on each dog { thats if they are healthy and just the basics} stuff like vaccinations, food, deworming, flea treatment . It can go wayyyy over that if anything else comes up which they very well can , injuries , illness, digestive issues with food ect. you have to be prepared for those costs as well. If you get a pup I wish you the best and hope yu stay around here and show him off when yu get it would love to see pics, besides theres alot of info on here and you are bounds to have questions at some point . best bet is to start reading now on training, how to pick a puppy, what to have at home to be prepared like a crate and food ect. Lots to learn before the pup even gets home.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

FlameJonny said:


> il try ti talk to my friend about fixing his dogs. I just hope that these pups go to a good home. thanks for everyones opion. I will say his dogs are beautiful tho. they look kinda beefy in the photo but there are short and lean with a great temperment. I would love to get a dog from a real breeder but it's so expensive nowaday's. I was thinking about go to a shelter to adopt but theres a adoption fee.


Yeah, if thats your worry I would hold off until you can afford the dog. I spend about $3,000 since I have had my dog due to medicine, flea and tick stuff, proper food, restraints, toys and what not. (and he is only 2) If your having issues with money, don't get a bully breed. Rents will be higher, Insurance will be higher. Its a couple hundred dollars to adopt, I would think about really getting any dog, let alone one pron to accidents and so hard on their own bodies while playing!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are worried about an adoption fee then maybe you should not be thinking about owning a dog. Those dogs are mutts they have no proof of breed. They are definitely not pit bulls but who knows what they were bred with to make them look like that. I hope you get a pup and rescue one or look for one from a good breeder so you get what you want. Make sure you are financially able to take care of them first.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/17136-cost-owning-dog.html


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Its not that i cant afford to own a dog because i can its just that i dont want to pay for a top breed dog or adopted dog when i can get one for free.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Here I was playing nice...... up: :rofl: :goodpost: from PK-Davdfitness(all yall up there) :clap:


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

FlameJonny said:


> Its not that i cant afford to own a dog because i can its just that i dont want to pay for a top breed dog or adopted dog when i can get one for free.


IMO, it's your loss, someone else's gain. Until you've bought a quality dog, you'll never understand how valuable they are (in my case a true APBT)...and once you've bought one, you'll never settle for less... And the old school breeders don't breed for money, and they usually cull average dogs of their stock that are far superior than the best others have, JMO.

I see people spend 1k or more on a computer, or big HDTV, yet are too stuck up to get a good dog. And they'll move on to a new gadget in a shorter time than the life of a good dog. The bills that come from using these creature features are usually higher than the price to pay for dog food and vet bills (since quality dogs rarely get ill.)


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> IMO, it's your loss, someone else's gain. Until you've bought a quality dog, you'll never understand how valuable they are (in my case a true APBT)...and once you've bought one, you'll never settle for less... And the old school breeders don't breed for money, and they usually cull average dogs of their stock that are far superior than the best others have, JMO.
> 
> I see people spend 1k or more on a computer, or big HDTV, yet are too stuck up to get a good dog. And they'll move on to a new gadget in a shorter time than the life of a good dog. The bills that come from using these creature features are usually higher than the price to pay for dog food and vet bills (since quality dogs rarely get ill.)


I sure im not the first and for sure not gonna be the last to get a dog from a backyard breeder. I sure people have backyard bred dogs and there the best dog that they ever had. Know body or dog is gonna be perfect. im just greatfull that im going to have a new member to my familly. hows that saying goes "show me someone who is perfect and il show you god". Nothing can be perfect its the flaws and imperfections that give us character.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

FlameJonny said:


> I sure im not the first and for sure not gonna be the last to get a dog from a backyard breeder. I sure people have backyard bred dogs and there the best dog that they ever had. Know body or dog is gonna be perfect. im just greatfull that im going to have a new member to my familly. hows that saying goes "show me someone who is perfect and il show you god". Nothing can be perfect its the flaws and imperfections that give us character.


Not talking down on you or anything, congrats on your new addition..

Though i must point out, you don't have to pay top dollar for a well bred dog if you know the right people.. I've never paid an arm and a leg for dogs, my Bandogge i have right now i paid under $300, unless you think that is expensive..

I've also owned game bred APBT's that were health tested and all, $100.

Like i said its all in who you know. I will never pay $1000 for a dog no matter whats in the ped, thats because i know what i can get for less than half that. You won't find many responsible breeders online.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Not talking down on you or anything, congrats on your new addition..
> 
> Though i must point out, you don't have to pay top dollar for a well bred dog if you know the right people.. I've never paid an arm and a leg for dogs, my Bandogge i have right now i paid under $300, unless you think that is expensive..
> 
> ...


300 is a cool price im may even go up to 500 but 1000 is out of my league


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> If they have no papers they are not Bullies. Just becasue a dog is heavy set does not make it a bully any more than a dog being lean would make it an APBT. All they are are unpapered dogs of unknown breed and both look to be a mix of more than 1 breed. They also should both be fixed and unfortunately your friend is a back yard breeder.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

What she said!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

FlameJonny said:


> I sure im not the first and for sure not gonna be the last to get a dog from a backyard breeder. I sure people have backyard bred dogs and there the best dog that they ever had. Know body or dog is gonna be perfect. im just greatfull that im going to have a new member to my familly. hows that saying goes "show me someone who is perfect and il show you god". Nothing can be perfect its the flaws and imperfections that give us character.


Just giving my opinion there, from experience. I've had a BYB dog, and it was total rip off, not comparable to quality dog.

Now here's a fact: As long as people rush to get a cheap or free dog, BYB's will continue filling animal shelters with their poor quality mutts. As long as those neophyte breeders are able to make a quick buck, they'll continue to add unwanted and suffering dogs to our shelters. Most people that go to BYB's are the ones who dump off their dogs, abuse them, and end up being the ones with manbiters that give the true APBT's a bad name. Any mutt with a simalar look (even if it is really an AmStaff) gets written in the media as an APBT. And I'm not saying you'll add to the statistics, just that that's a fact. A few bad apples really do ruin the whole basket here.

BYB's should be banned They bring disgrace upon the APBT breed.
For everyone who thinks like you, just remember, even getting a free one, gives these pretenders another day to breed. You hurt the effort of many out there trying to save taxes on shelters, and the cost of care for unwanted dogs. If nobody took a pup or bought a pup, these BYB's wouldn't pay for them all, they'd quit breeding without the buyers and takers. It's when they fail to sell that they give 'em free, because they don't want it! They don't wanna take money out of their pocket to properly care for the pups....*If they can't feed, they shouldn't breed.*

My point has been made, and I'm done with this thread.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can do some networking and find people who will sell you a dog for next to nothing or give you one for free, well bred with papers. I recommend that you do not rush into this puppy. I got my dog from a friend just like you are doing. I didn't know better, of course I wouldn't trade her for the world. BUT she has had some health issues as well as temperament issues. And I hope that you own your own home because it is pure HECK trying to find a rental property owning these breeds. I am looking right now, and most people turn us down. The houses that haven't, haven't been the best houses, so something to think about.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

man this thread got kinda heated. its not like im gonna breed this pup i just wanted to know what kind of dog this was? LOL


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

FlameJonny said:


> man this thread got kinda heated. its not like im gonna breed this pup i just wanted to know what kind of dog this was? LOL


This was nothing, mate! This is a passionate forum and sometimes that passion can be a bit like tough love. Just take care of your dog and you should be fine. I agree with most of what Eagle is saying but in your case, as no money is changing hands for the dog, I say if you're happy to take a pup from him then at least he'll get a good home.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

yea hes not making money off of me. and this dog is gonna luv it here we live nex to the beach. il post pics wen i get the dog at the end of the month wen its 8 weeks old. i hope u guys wont hate on him just cause hes a backyard bred dog


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

FlameJonny said:


> yea hes not making money off of me. and this dog is gonna luv it here we live nex to the beach. il post pics wen i get the dog at the end of the month wen its 8 weeks old. i hope u guys wont hate him just cause hes a backyard bred dog


No way, man, no hate! There are many, many BYB bred dogs on here and they can be the best dogs in the world. It's the BYBers themselves that don't find a lot of love.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FlameJonny said:


> yea hes not making money off of me. and this dog is gonna luv it here we live nex to the beach. il post pics wen i get the dog at the end of the month wen its 8 weeks old. i hope u guys wont hate on him just cause hes a backyard bred dog


No hate on the dogs man just the people ruining the breeds and filling the shelters.

We have MANY BYB dogs on this forum. I own a couple myself


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

FlameJonny said:


> man this thread got kinda heated. its not like im gonna breed this pup i just wanted to know what kind of dog this was? LOL


WOW, this one isn't even bad. BYB are not liked in most areas, people come on trying to have people talk about how great their dog "looks", who cares, if its a pet. There are so many out there from BYB who have n homes and are killed. Its horrible.

If you do still care what your mutt is, Then spend money on a DNA test. You can't tell by pictures, looks, anything thats not papered, unless you don't want to spend money on the test either, lol.

I rescued my pup, I was told he is AmStaff, but who knows. I don't care, and don't condone BYB it just happens my boy needed a home and I fell in love and had one to give him. I look forward to your pictures, I love looking at all the pups!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Then spend money on a DNA test.


Breed DNA tests are a rip off and not accurate at all.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

FlameJonny said:


> yea hes not making money off of me. and this dog is gonna luv it here we live nex to the beach. il post pics wen i get the dog at the end of the month wen its 8 weeks old. i hope u guys wont hate on him just cause hes a backyard bred dog


It's all good man, no hating on you  It's not your fault your friend has no clue what he is doing :roll: Glad your pup will have a great home with you. Stick around here to learn everything you need to know to care for your pup and you will be aight


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Breed DNA tests are a rip off and not accurate at all.


I thought some of them had some good ones? hmmm good to know, I always tell people they can pay for my test if they try and fight me on what he is. I don't really CARE to be honest, lol. But I am curious... But don't do it, you say? its pointless?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> I thought some of them had some good ones? hmmm good to know, I always tell people they can pay for my test if they try and fight me on what he is. I don't really CARE to be honest, lol. But I am curious... But don't do it, you say? its pointless?


I have never seen any DNA test that can actually tell you the breeds of dog. They say they can but are scams.

DNA profiles of dogs with known DNA recorded parents are the only DNA tests I have ever heard of that are legit however I don't know everything lol. I would be very surprised to hear of one that was legit though.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FlameJonny said:


> Its not that i cant afford to own a dog because i can its just that i dont want to pay for a top breed dog or adopted dog when i can get one for free.


Listen buddy what you don't understand is supporting BYB's is adding to the issues of unstable unsound dog's being pumped out into the world. These dog's were never bred to be HA NEVER. However with APBT's being so extremely over bred the quality of the breed has sunk deep and it show's. Just walk into your local shelter's, Look @ craigslist and like site's that are used to peddle dog's. No matter how many dog's you pump out without selective breeding and culling you are not producing quality animals. Back yard breeder's don't care about any of those things. They will breed a poodle to an APBT hang paper's and register them with the CKC or another registry as American Pit bull Terrier's make 300-500 dollar's a pop on those pup's and not look back. Little does that guy know or care to know he bred a dog who has an unsound temperament and hip/skin issues and those traits were passed down to the offspring the breeder doesn't care he didn't pay to health test the dog's he bred mutt's and wanted to make money. So while his customer Johnny think's he got a great deal on a registered "Pitbull" the dog later on down the line the dog start's to show signs of human aggression and has all kinds of health issues. One day Johnny and his kid are playing with the dog in the backyard and the dog they raised since puppy hood turns around and bite's the kid! These thing's all could have been prevented had the breeder cared about what he was producing and who he placed his dog's with. Instead of just making fast money off some pups. When you start breeding for money your dog's suffer for it and your profit may sky rocket but the quality of your stock drop's tremendously!

Can you find well bred dog's from respected breeder's under 1,000? Of course you can. But you need to be doing your homework if you don't know the difference between a BYB and an ethical breeder you can't possibly know where or who to go to for a well bred quality animal.

Stick around don't rush to get a dog. There is a huge difference between quantity vs quality. It's well worth the wait to get a dog who is bred to the breed standards and is an overall quality animal. DO NOT settle! When you do you are adding to the problems this breed faces. BYB's can only succeed as long as they have customer's willing to keep them in business.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Why are you incur aging BYBing. I dont mean to sound rude but that is what you are basically saying. 

truthfully your dog will and most likely come out with problems. I wouldnt take one even if it was free because that just means you just said hey no one really cares about whats what, so long as it looks good.

also why let those dogs that are locked up in kennels day in and day out rot away?If you arent willing to pay a small adoption fee...which trust me is dirt cheap. why would you pay for a dogs shots, or the vet bills? You have shown that you arent really ready for a dog and thats what most posters are trying to say. 
They way you post tells others that its going to mean trouble for them later down the road because some dumb (not saying you but others that stood where you are standing) person said the same thing. That dog went off the bite someone because of lack of training and keeping it contained.

Go take a walk to your locate humane society and see how many dogs are kept in there. Ask how many are put down a day. good chances are when your friend breeds those dogs someones going to come in and say hey they look good. Those pups are going to have health problems, then get rid of them. You know where they go? with the humane society. Guess what they do to dogs that have one to many health problems do to bad breeding or other thing.....
They are DEAD. Dead dogs walking, unless someone steps into their life. 
hey why help a dog out when you can have a puppy that will most likely turn out sickly from a BYB!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also to the OP I know people who work and show their bulldog's and will give their dog's away to people they know will work them and give them a good working home get to know some working dog owner's. If you want a well bred dog for free bro all you have to do is start working and showing dog's go to some show's and surround yourself with good working dog folks. I have people try to give me dog's and I turn them down not because they are not well bred dogs. But because I have my hands full and can't take on anymore at the moment.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Listen buddy what you don't understand is supporting BYB's is adding to the issues of unstable unsound dog's being pumped out into the world. These dog's were never bred to be HA NEVER. However with APBT's being so extremely over bred the quality of the breed has sunk deep and it show's. Just walk into your local shelter's, Look @ craigslist and like site's that are used to peddle dog's. No matter how many dog's you pump out without selective breeding and culling you are not producing quality animals. Back yard breeder's don't care about any of those things. They will breed a poodle to an APBT hang paper's and register them with the CKC or another registry as American Pit bull Terrier's make 300-500 dollar's a pop on those pup's and not look back. Little does that guy know or care to know he bred a dog who has an unsound temperament and hip/skin issues and those traits were passed down to the offspring the breeder doesn't care he didn't pay to health test the dog's he bred mutt's and wanted to make money. So while his customer Johnny think's he got a great deal on a registered "Pitbull" the dog later on down the line the dog start's to show signs of human aggression and has all kinds of health issues. One day Johnny and his kid are playing with the dog in the backyard and the dog they raised since puppy hood turns around and bite's the kid! These thing's all could have been prevented had the breeder cared about what he was producing and who he placed his dog's with. Instead of just making fast money off some pups. When you start breeding for money your dog's suffer for it and your profit may sky rocket but the quality of your stock drop's tremendously!
> 
> Can you find well bred dog's from respected breeder's under 1,000? Of course you can. But you need to be doing your homework if you don't know the difference between a BYB and an ethical breeder you can't possibly know where or who to go to for a well bred quality animal.
> 
> Stick around don't rush to get a dog. There is a huge difference between quantity vs quality. It's well worth the wait to get a dog who is bred to the breed standards and is an overall quality animal. DO NOT settle! When you do you are adding to the problems this breed faces. BYB's can only succeed as long as they have customer's willing to keep them in business.


:goodpost: Amen! haha I just got around to actually reading the entire thread. :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

One of the best dog's I ever got was given to me for FREE! From a buddy of mine ... She is a pretty damn good dog with a pretty nice pedigree IMO! All I did was pay for the gas to go and pick her up. All he asked in return was that I give her a good home

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not everyone knows people like many of us do. As well as most breeders are not going to give a free dog to someone they do not know nor has been recommended by someone they call reliable. You have to build a reputation as a good dog person before good dogs are going to be handed to you.


I don't agree with supporting a backyard breeder, but that is his decision on were he wants to get his dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Not everyone knows people like many of us do. As well as most breeders are not going to give a free dog to someone they do not know nor has been recommended by someone they call reliable.
> 
> I don't agree with supporting a backyard breeder, but that is his decision on were he wants to get his dog.


That is why I told him to go to some show's and GET to know people. Do not rush into getting a dog. If you want a good dog bad enough waiting is the least of your concerns. No we cannot not tell him what he should or should not do or where to go to get his dogs. But giving him other options is what we are here for.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Not everyone knows people like many of us do. As well as most breeders are not going to give a free dog to someone they do not know nor has been recommended by someone they call reliable. You have to build a reputation as a good dog person before good dogs are going to be handed to you.
> 
> I don't agree with supporting a backyard breeder, but that is his decision on were he wants to get his dog.


Hey you said you own a few BYB dog, you should post a picture i would love to see them, all your dogs are really good looking so im interested in seeing your byb dogs if you dont mind.
thanks 

Eric


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

oh and as far as your question about what kind of dogs those are..
i really don't know but the one on the right is not a pitbull and i am sure of that.
if you don't want to buy a well bred dog i think you should save a live at a shelter rather then get this one from your bud. then again im sure some of these puppys will end up at a shelter. Either way enjoy your dog bud:roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well depending on what people consider back yard bred everything I own other than my 2 girls from Lisa are back yard bred. Dumae ( black female) is from a back yard breeder, and I bred her with no titles or health testing to a male with no titles or health testing ( He did have CH Sire and Dam and was UKC pointed). I personally do not consider them back yard bred ( my pups) but many do. I base breeders on what they do with their pups more so than what they bred. If they are good structured and well tempered dogs with pedigrees of worth ( everyone has different opinions on what they want in a ped) and the breeder is fully responsible for the litter I am not going to have issues with them breeding. My lable of byb'er goes to people producing poor structured, unpapered dogs, or not taking the responsiblity for thier puppies for thier entire life and not altering non breeding quality dogs.I spent much time planning that litter, I own half of it and fixed all but my 2 females, so I am more than responsible for what I create. However like I said many people consider untitled dogs being backyard bred. At the time I was not really caring about health testing in the manner I do now and was also not into dog event which I have found an area I enjoy now. I also NEVER breed just to breed. I only breed when planning to keep one or more for my future in dogs. I also own 2 mutt mix small dogs.

So all the dogs in my signature other than the fawn and the black brindle.  Those 2 are from titled parents.

My litter The first 2 on the top are both intact. However the one in the pink harness is only intact for show purposes.


----------

